# 14’x14’ basement layout build



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Been a while but the trains never left 

Anyways.....my 3 boys, 7,5,2 all have their own Lionel/MTH/Williams/Weaver/Atlas/etc trains and its time to setup a layout in part of the basement. Luckily my wife is actually pushing for this as we have about 4-5 bins worth of locomotives and rolling stock throughout the house...along with a few Bachman buildings.

I'm sure this is opening a can of worms but what track would you recommend for a semi-permanent layout? It will be ballasted and nailed down. Atlas? Gargraves? Same for switches? I have a roughly 14'x14' area I can fill....might be able to squeeze a few more feet here/there when the wife isn't looking!

**I have Fastrak now and while its nice for under the Christmas tree I do not like the molded ballast for a permanent layout.

Power wise...I think either MTH or MRC - going big.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I use Gargraves track along with Ross switches as does the modular club I belong too. Track is probably the most reasonable except for tubular. Switches can get pricey though but then everyones switches are getting expensive. All my track is flex track but you can get fixed straights and curves from Gargraves. Direct from Gargraves yiu will pay list price but many of their dealers diacount.

Pete


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Gargraves flex track. But, if you go with sectional track, either Gargraves or Ross depending on the exact radius you need. There are a few sizes that only Gargraves makes and a few that only Ross makes.

Gargraves switches if you are on a budget. Ross switches if you want the best or if you need a style that Gargraves does not make.

Don’t nail it down. Use screws.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gargraves and Ross


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Like Norton said, a lot go with the Gargraves track along with Ross switches.
Me? I have all tube track, 0/27 and O. There is a difference but you can mate the O to o/27 track.
Everyone that uses tube track seem to like the Menards track, and the price is a lot better then Gargraves.

But like I said all I have ever used is Lionel tube track picked up here and there.
How much room do you have in the basement?
The more the better, most start small but end up expanding eventually, it is easier to plan on using all the space you can afford from the get go when building the table.
Watch the boys! If they are anything like I was you may end up with a bunch of wrecked trains.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Gargraves & Ross, IMO, hard to beat that combo.

Bill


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Norton said:


> I use Gargraves track along with Ross switches as does the modular club I belong too. Track is probably the most reasonable except for tubular. Switches can get pricey though but then everyones switches are getting expensive. All my track is flex track but you can get fixed straights and curves from Gargraves. Direct from Gargraves yiu will pay list price but many of their dealers diacount.
> 
> Pete



This is exactly what I did. I'm very happy with the results so far as I'm still in the track laying phase on my layout.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

BTW it turns out Gargraves and 027 tubular are the same height and Gargraves makes adapter pins so you could use 027 style track in out of the way places like tunnels or yards. Keep in mind other companies like K-Line made 027 compatible track in much wider diameters including 042, 054, and 072. Usually available on the auction sites.

Pete


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Went with Gargraves flex track. Got first order in. There’s not going to be any hidden sections and honestly I’m going for appearance. Going to take a few orders as I squeezed as second mainline in.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

All modular sections so I can move it when we move into a new house in a few years.

Masonite is hiding the electrical panel. I’ll have it on magnetic cabinet catches so it’s easily removable. Section in front will be removable as well to allow for any maintenance.

Have an old crumbling bar that needs to be demolished before I can go further. Figure 2 more sheets of plywood and I have the layout framed.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

That was a bit earlier. Mocked up the approaches. Got my tinplate out as it was on the top of my train box and I didn’t want to dig.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Here’s where I am at now. Bar is demolished and part of a landfill somewhere...my boys were taking it apart with their bare hands so you can tell the construction was beyond stellar.
Have another 2’x4’ section framed up waiting on a top and legs. Once that’s up only a 4’x4’ section remains to close the loop. Then a bit of engineering to be done on the lift up section...it’s 29” off the ground and I’m too old to limbo under it!

Then a few more orders of Gargraves track and I’ll have the mainlines run so trains can run.

Picked up a MRC AH601 off evilbay. Had to repair the right direction button as the copper contact broke the solder joint. Hats off to MRC support as they diagnosed that over the phone for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Making good progress. One think I notice, 29" is pretty low, I wouldn't want to have to go under and do any wiring! 


briangcc said:


> Picked up a MRC AH601 off evilbay. Had to repair the right direction button as the copper contact broke the solder joint. Hats off to MRC support as they diagnosed that over the phone for me.


They've had a lot of practice, that's probably the most common failure with those transformers. It's also very easy to fix, a bonus.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

It’s the ideal height for my kids but I’m with you on wiring this. I think I have that worked out too but time will tell.

I already told my wife that the next iteration WILL be taller.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, mine is building at 40", my wiring chair just fits under and allows me to sit and my head clears the cross-beams.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I’d call it 90% at this point.

Still need to install the tabletop, add a 45* section in at the orange pencil to accommodate the curves, install some hinges on my lift up section, and out of picture scarf on another 1’ to increase the size of the farm - wife’s request.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Opposite view. Farm will be over where the circular saw is.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Height: 35 1/2"


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Moving right along and looking good.

Magic


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice.

But you have to remember something....this is for my boys. They are 8, 6, and 2 (had birthdays since first post). They have to be able to see it and run it without using stools or chairs to stand on. So...that set my table height.

I can work with it...just gotta get a bit creative.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I envy your 29” platform height. Mine is only about a foot off the attic floor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If this is really going to be that narrow, I suggest making that a little wider.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I’m widening that to 2’. It’s on my to-do list tonight/tomorrow...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good move, that would have become a problem I suspect.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Loop closed. Hinges installed on lift up section. Will need to figure out a counterweight system so little fingers aren’t caught in it. That’s for another day.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, you're racing right along!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I’m no carpenter so benchwork is not my strong suit. I wanted that phase mostly over so I can get to the fun stuff...running trains, buildings, scenery.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

The reason I’m at 29” table height...


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Tabletop painted a generic brown. I’ve got one loop completed with cork roadbed - it was cheap, what I’m familiar with, etc.

Question: how do you successfully cut Gargraves, or any other tubluar track?

I’m familiar with HO scale which is solid rail and Xuron track cutters work wonders there.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I've heard many recommend a Dremel tool and cutting disk. I have a basic 10" Ryobi miter saw, I replaced the wood blade with a 7" carbide metal blade and that did a great job cutting O-27 tubular track Just a slight clean up of the edges with a small file. I try that when I lay Gargraves for the first time on my next loop (after summer).. . IIRC, GRJ is planning on the mini saw from HD.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Mike. My wife bought me a cheap accessory set for the dremel from Harbor Freight which had heavy duty/reinforced cutting disks. Lasts much longer than the red ones did.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Every (2) pieces of flex track I’m adding in feeders. Bought them premade from Gargraves as I’d have too much help otherwise.

I have some 14guage wire I’ll run underneath as a bus...should be fine considering we’re only talking a 14’ x 14’ layout.

The one curve appears to have a kink in it...it doesn’t, optical illusion.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking good.

I didn’t see it mentioned, but it’s a good idea to put a micro switch on your hinge up section to cut power to the track 4 or so feet away when in the up position.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Good luck on this project to keep it modular, Brian. As a railroader with a couple of very young kids when I began my layout I learned over time that my permanent layout wasn't nearly as popular as our floor layouts were. On the floor, they could place things here and there, run cars and buses back and forth, easily move from one vantage point to another and run the trains for a while, etc. On my table layout 5.5 feet by 24, dogbone-style, they lost interest while I was working on wiring and mountains, and the permanency of it was beauty to my eyes, but it had taken some of the fun out of it for them. They've never really returned to the O gauge trains with the same joy, so perhaps that may be a factor for you? Maybe something that's just for them and a full-fledged master layout for you? Just sayin'...


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

So apparently I have to link vids from youtube huh? Rats. Have to look into that I guess....

In any event....track one is now running.

As for the layout itself...they have been waiting very patiently for this day. And now they are bringing their trains down to run them. Each has their own...PRR, B&O, and NYC. We add to their collection every Christmas.

Somehow I don’t think they’ll ever get bored with the layout as my dad has a large HO empire built at normal height and it loops over top itself so highest is probably chest high on me...I’m 6’3”. They love to see what he brings out.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

So track 2 is now underway. I’ll need yet another track order to finish this loop...and track screws...

Come on Covid stimulus #2!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Duplicated itself?


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

For my Gargraves loop, I plan on using these screws. Small for better appearance at approximately the same diameter as an SAE #1 screw. A round head that won't split the tie when snugged down. Reliable insertion with a cordless drill using a #1 Philips bit. Pre-drilingl with a 3/32 bit will allow the screw to freely pass through the tie. Cheap, I paid $2.63 for 100 M2 x 12 screws including tax and shipping. But you have to wait for the "Slow Boat from China" to get them 4 + weeks.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I’ve been predrilling the ties before I snug em down. Was originally using a good old fashioned Craftsman screwdriver but that got old so I switched to the Rigid and dropped the speed down. Seems to work ok.

I was ordering from Trainworld as they’re local (somewhat) to me.

Seems that if I go direct to Gargraves for the fasteners I can get larger quantities so I’ll be going that route for my next order. Track I’ll still get from Trainworld as it’s cheaper there. Go figure!

I’ll also need to get the templates for the Ross switches to see what fits where. Pricey but I like the looks...not keen on the Gargraves offerings.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Let’s see if this works....


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Tinplate in action on the layout.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Track 2 is well underway. Also built a shelf for the power supply. It has angled supports underneath screwed into the legs....its not going anywhere anytime soon.

Still waiting on our reps to get off their high horses and stimulate my pocketbook so I can get the rest of the track I need to finish track 2 and start looking at phase 2...adding switches and sidings.

Got a donation of sheets of plywood so there is at least one expansion in the works. Just need some 2x3’s and 1x4’s to frame it out.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Need to finish up wiring for both tracks then start phase 2 of tracklaying....figuring out where I want switches and what size to use.

Gonna be Ross as they’ll tie in nicely with the Gargraves track.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Some how I missed this post originally. Nice looking project. I especially like the 2 helpers. To me the second photo of your older son looks like the 1st photo grown up. There's no doubt there brothers. 
I look forward to more photos & videos.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

My middle son, not pictured, has been angling for the layout to get bigger as well. It’s his military train running...and he wants more Menards cars for that. 

Will see. Gonna have to sneak the layout expansions in a little at a time.

Have a long long ways to go yet and I see one spot that needs to be a bit deeper to avoid a fall to the concrete below. Requires a trip to a big box store for more lumber.

So far I have the boys “trained” to wait for me to open the layout so they can get in. I can see needing to get some sort of safeguard in place as I’m sure I’ll be needing it.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Need to cleanup my tools but wiring for both loops has been completed.

Will get a better pic once I straighten up. Then it’s onto phase 2....track expansion and laying out the rest of the scenery. May sneak in a reversing loop for the outside track. Gotta see how far I can push the next “expansion”.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Cleaned up and started laying out where things will be.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Great progress. Love seeing two trains on adjacent tracks.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

it's coming along real nicely!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Started roughing in the riverbanks. Right side has 2 full layers of plastercloth over screen. Left side is a bit short of 2 full layers as my one roll was just short. Have (2) more rolls on order from Amazon. Figure 3-4 layers should be sufficient. If not, can always add more!

Yes there’s an issue with the back line. Appears to be from temp swing or something although my basement is heated and I run a dehumidifier all year round. Will look into that down the road...so to speak.

Trying to convince my planning committee, aka wife, that riverbanks aren’t straight as an arrow and do have some twist/turns in them. For some reason she’s of the mindset it should be straight like the section of Erie Canal that runs through town. Boring!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing anything heavier than perhaps a track speeder shouldn't run there yet!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Planning committee met and a couple more buildings were purchased and assembled. The Palace Theatre is waiting on the lit signage from Miller - needs to be ordered. I may put it and a couple other lighting effects for main street on a push button for some “play” factor. Tbd...


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

briangcc said:


> ... Yes there’s an issue with the back line. Appears to be from temp swing or something although my basement is heated and I run a dehumidifier all year round ...


I noticed an electric radiator heater under the platform in a prior post. And it moved in another post. Perhaps some of the layout wood is expanding when it's on - heating the immediate area's structure.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike....it’s unplugged, rolled under for storage only. Good thought though.

What more than likely happened was that as I was bending the track for the radius, the rails got out of whack as I tapped the rails back for a solid joint resulting in a kink. I bet a cutoff wheel width would fix it....just haven’t gotten that far.


----------

